# What was the Westminster theologians' view of Westminster Standards subscription?



## GillespieWestminster (Jul 30, 2021)

Hello brothers. I recently read a chapter in Milne's book ( dealing with the cessation of special revelation on confessional subscription.
During the reading, what Milne exposes is that many divines and convenanters did not have such a restricted view of subscription as some brothers defend today, for example, in my church full subscription is required and without exceptions.

What was the view of the Westminster theologians about the underwriting of the documents they were making? How was this required in Scotland? Are there materials that talk about this?

Milne's Book: The Westminster Confession of Faith and the Cessa: The Majority Puritan Viewpoint on Whether Extra-Biblical Prophecy is Still....
​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JH (Jul 31, 2021)

Bump for interest sake


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jul 31, 2021)

Ligon Duncan has a paper here. You can read it online I think but the site uses folks material to try to get you to join (I did once but they constantly pepper you with spam to upgrade to their paid services; so if you can read it online, I'd do that).


Jerrod Hess said:


> Bump for interest sake

Reactions: Like 2


----------

